# Weizen



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2009)

Hei.

Wenn ich mit Weizen anfütter (natürlich nicht solo), muss ich ihn dann quellen und kochen oder reicht eins von beiden ??

Wielang kann ich ihn danach aufheben?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

hi

du musst überhaupt nichts, aber probier mal einen Tag vorquellen und ein bis zwei  Stunden Kochen 
Schmeckt besser und ist bekömmlich

Gruß
Bibbelmann


----------



## miosga (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

1-2 Stunden halte ich für zu lang. Ich würde den Weizen etwa 15- 20 minuten kochen und zuvor 24 h quellen lassen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

10 Min kochen und dan über Nacht ziehen lassen, super Köder auf Weißfisch


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Okai danke. Und was ist nach dem Quellen und Kochen mit der Haltbarkeit ?

Gruß Bär


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

kommt auf die Lagerung an, solange der nicht schimmelt ist es gut, aber irgendwan wird er anfangen zu gären, mit gegärtem Weizen habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> kommt auf die Lagerung an, solange der nicht schimmelt ist es gut, aber irgendwan wird er anfangen zu gären, mit gegärtem Weizen habe ich keine Erfahrung.



Denkt ihr, der hält 3 Tage im Kühlschrank ?


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*



> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Weizen:*
> 
> Weizen wird in den meisten Fällen zum großflächigen Vorfüttern verwendet. Gerade die Brassen, die sich meist vor den Karpfen am Futterplatz einfinden, können sich stundenlang mit den kleinen Körnern beschäftigen. Dieses Korn ist gerade in überfischten Gewässern fängig.
> 
> ...



Kannst ihn auch einfrieren oder in Gläsern einkochen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, der hält 3 Tage im Kühlschrank ?



Ja, da sogar noch länger. Für eine Gärung braucht man Wärme, wen Du das normal bei ~5-10 °C einlagerst passiert da nicht viel.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Alles klar, dann danke ich euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## tenchhunter (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

kannst ihn aber auch einfrieren, ich mach das auch so!!!
Einfach am Anfang des Jahres einen großen Hofer voll gekocht, reichts fürs ganze jahr!


----------



## PierreNoel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Grins ich habe dazu mal nen Artikel, geschrieben, vielleicht kannst Du was damit anfangen. Die hälfte der Antworten die ich hier lesen sind schlicht blanker blödsinn.


Pierre

Link

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060303185/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/stippen-an-langer-schnur.html


----------



## BallerNacken (11. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> Grins ich habe dazu mal nen Artikel, geschrieben, vielleicht kannst Du was damit anfangen. Die hälfte der Antworten die ich hier lesen sind schlicht blanker blödsinn.
> 
> 
> Pierre
> ...



Ich mache es auch so wie der Großteil es hier schreibt. Und das funktioniert einwandfrei. Also ma nicht so großkotzig die Tipps der anderen als "blanken Blödsinn" bezeichnen. Denn das ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Bei mir haben 20 min kochen, nach 24 h einweichen immer vollkommen gereicht. An den TE...probier es am besten aus und gucke was für dich am besten ist.


----------



## Manta30 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Nach dem Quellen koche ich den Weizen solange, bis sich der weiße Weizenkeim zeigt bzw. sich der Weizen an den Haken anködern lässt.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Also ich hab ihn 20 min gekocht und dann knappe 8 Std quellen gelassen und immer Wasser nach geschüttet. Nach 8 Std waren die erste Köner schon aufgeplatzt und ich hab ihn eingefrorern. Hat echt super geklappt. Danke für die vielen Tips.


----------



## Shimanoxt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

mit Weizen machst du den Fisch aber schnell satt, wenn du zu viel davon rein machst.
Man kann auch gleich beim aufkochen Lockstoff hinzu tun.

LG Sven


----------



## derNershofer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

eig kannst du ihn doch auch im wasser lagern so wie den mais 
und wenn ers tinkt und schleim bildet fängt der mais besser und der weizen muster halt ausprobieren


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Aktuelle Wettkampftechniken verringern die Köderbeimengung und arbeiten oft nach dem Just in Time Prinzip. Das sollte man generell mal probieren.

no amal:
wichtig ist  dass du ihn lang genug kochst. Ist ja keine neue Diskussion. Teichwirte sagen immer wieder, sie könnten den Weizen auch so füttern , normalerweise wird er einmal kurz geschrotet...

Damit bleibt er aber schwer verdaulich. Satt macht Weizen in jedem Fall, aber wie lange liegt er im Darm? Deswegen lang genug kochen, und zwar etwa so wie Pierre Noel schreibt.   Im heissen Wasser nachquellen lassen ist nichts weiter als längeres garen, und letztlich identisch den längeren Kochzeiten

Gruß


----------



## Blechkate (14. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

Hallo,

ich nehme eine Thermoskanne, mache sie halb voll Weizen, übergieße ihn mit kochendem Wasser bis die Kanne voll ist. Deckel drauf und über Nacht ist der Weizen fertig. Einfacher gehts kaum.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## tozi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

hallo,
schaut mal im lebensmittelregal nach ebly-kochweizen.(www.ebly.com) der ist geschält, vorgegart und wieder getrocknet, und wenn ich zum angeln losfahre mach ich ne thermoskanne mit heissem wasser, vanillezucker und den weizen rein. am wasser isser dann schon fertig und ich hab nur ne viertelstunde anfahrtszeit. hat die ideale größe für 18er haken und das beste argument in meinen augen: die sonnenbarsche wollen auch nichts davon wissen, solange nicht mit aromen garbeitet wird die sie mögen.
gruß tom


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*



tozi schrieb:


> hallo,
> schaut mal im lebensmittelregal nach ebly-kochweizen.(www.ebly.com) der ist geschält, vorgegart und wieder getrocknet, und wenn ich zum angeln losfahre mach ich ne thermoskanne mit heissem wasser, vanillezucker und den weizen rein. am wasser isser dann schon fertig und ich hab nur ne viertelstunde anfahrtszeit. hat die ideale größe für 18er haken und das beste argument in meinen augen: die sonnenbarsche wollen auch nichts davon wissen, solange nicht mit aromen garbeitet wird die sie mögen.
> gruß tom



Clever, was es alles gibt.
In welchen Supermärkten gibt es den zu kaufen bzw. wo kaufst du ihn?
Wenn's schnell gehen soll oder ich mich spontan zum Angeln entscheide, ist der bestimmt sehr praktisch.|kopfkrat


----------



## tozi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Weizen*

hallo,
ohne hier werbung machen zu wollen. neukauf, real, rewe oder einfach mal die hübsche, freundliche Angestellte fragen. 
gruß tom


----------



## KArpfen97 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

HI,
Ich möchte mit Weizen auf Karpfen füttern.Reichen da 1 kg oder braúch ich mehr oder weniger ?

mfg KAprfen97


----------



## Dunraven (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Frage 1: Warum Weizen?
Antwort 1: Nein.
Frage 2: Was passiert mit 1 Kg so kleiner Körner?
Antwort 2: Sie werden schnell von Kleinfisch gefressen
Frage 3: Was ist denn auch günstig und größer von der Korngröße?
Antwort 3: Mais
Frage 4: Wieviel brauche ich davon?
Antwort 5: Keine Ahnung, aber auch das werden Kleinfische fressen.
Frage 6:Wieviel brauche ich denn dann?
Antwort 6: Kommt auf Dein Gewässer an, aber erstmal müssen sich die Kleinfische satt fressen, dann kommen die Karpfen und die willst Du dann ja auch noch am Platz halten. Dann kannst Du mal überlegen wieviel Du brauchst wenn man bei 3 Stunden Stippen, bei dem man ja die Weißfische nicht sättigen will, ca. 1,5 Kg Futter braucht (im Sommer wo sie merh fressen, aber wie gesagt das sollen sie auch nicht satt werden).

Ich hoffe das hilft mal ein paar Überlegungen zu starten. Was Du genau brauchst hängt eben von dem Gewässer ab, aber 1 Kg wird definitiv zu wenig sein.


----------



## KArpfen97 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

So klein sind die Körner auch nicht wenn die quellen werden die ja ca. 3 mal so groß.Danke für deine antwort aber der see ist auch nicht so riesig mit 1.5 ha aber ich werd mir vil noch 1 kg holen

mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Dunraven (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Es ist ja egal ob Du nun Weizen nimmst oder Mais oder Hanf oder eine Mischung daraus oder noch andere Sorten. Das Problem ist immer das selbe. Mit 1 Kg bekommst Du evt. die Kleinfische satt, aber dann ist nichts mehr für die Karpfen da. Selbst wenn die Karpfen als erste am Platz sind, die fressen natürlich eine sehr große Menge. Wie lange hält so ein KG Futter vermutlich einen Schwarm Karpfen am Platz? Hängt sicher von deren Größe ab, aber wenn ich immer lese wieviel so ein Karpfenangler an Boilies zum Anfüttern verklappt (und die schließen die Kleinfische ja zum Großteil schon aus), dann ist eben 1 Kg echt nichts, denn das müssen die sich sicher mit allen anderen Fischen teilen, von kleinen Rotaugen bis hin zu Schleien und fetten Brassen, die auch tüchtig was vertragen.

Und wie lange willst Du vorher denn überhaupt anfüttern?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Ähm zu Weizen beschaffung...
Schaut doch mal in einer Brauerei in euerer nähe vorbei da bekommt ihr Weizen meist für ein Zwickel in rauen mengen. Und wenn ihr da seit fragt nach einer tüte voll Treber fürs Anfutter die gibt es gratis und bewirkt wunder


----------



## DerStipper (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Es ist ja egal ob Du nun Weizen nimmst oder Mais oder Hanf oder eine Mischung daraus oder noch andere Sorten. Das Problem ist immer das selbe. Mit 1 Kg bekommst Du evt. die Kleinfische satt, aber dann ist nichts mehr für die Karpfen da. Selbst wenn die Karpfen als erste am Platz sind, die fressen natürlich eine sehr große Menge. Wie lange hält so ein KG Futter vermutlich einen Schwarm Karpfen am Platz? Hängt sicher von deren Größe ab, aber wenn ich immer lese wieviel so ein Karpfenangler an Boilies zum Anfüttern verklappt (und die schließen die Kleinfische ja zum Großteil schon aus), dann ist eben 1 Kg echt nichts, denn das müssen die sich sicher mit allen anderen Fischen teilen, von kleinen Rotaugen bis hin zu Schleien und fetten Brassen, die auch tüchtig was vertragen.
> 
> Und wie lange willst Du vorher denn überhaupt anfüttern?



Hier im Karpfenforum liest man ja manchmal von bis zu 30kg Mais für 3-4 Tage. Das zeigt dann ungefähr wie viel man braucht. Und selbst da wurden dann nebenbei noch Boilies gefüttert.|bigeyes
Also sollte 1kg echt zu wenig sein. Es sei denn ihr habt gerade Karpfen besetzt.


----------



## KArpfen97 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

OK ich habs jetzt eingesehen das 1 kg definitiv zu wenig ist. Wie viel würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen ?

mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Dunraven (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Sorry aber ich habe zu wenig Ahnung vom Karpfenangeln und erst recht von Deinem Gewässer und den Beständen um das zu beantworten. Das kann wohl keiner der es nicht kennt, denn wenn ihr viele 10 Kg, ect. Karpfen habt, dann ist eben mehr erforderlich als wenn ihr wenige Satzkarpfen habt, das selbe bei der Menge der Futterkonkurrenten.



> Ähm zu Weizen beschaffung...
> Schaut doch mal in einer Brauerei in euerer nähe vorbei da bekommt ihr  Weizen meist für ein Zwickel in rauen mengen. Und wenn ihr da seit fragt nach einer tüte voll Treber fürs Anfutter die gibt es gratis und bewirkt wunder



LOL.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich muss halt lachen. Wo soll man eine Brauerei hernehmen? In Bayern gibt es die fast in jedem Dorf, aber hier gibt es im Umkreis von ca.  75 Km Luftline und 100km Straße mal gerade eine winzige Privatbrauerei und Jever.

Weizen bekommt man günstig in der Mühle oder auch evt. im Raiffeisenmarkt. Die sind auch darauf ausgelegt den an Kunden zu verkaufen, und da gibt es ja ca. alle 20 km eine Mühle oder einen Raiffeisenmarkt. Von daher das als mögliche Alternative. Mais gibt es da dann auch, und auch andere Partikel. Wer natürlich Brauereien in der Nähe hat, der kann auch das probieren, nur sind die hier echt die Ausnahme und daher hilft der Tipp nur in bestimmten Gebieten (wie meiner vermutlich auch).


----------



## KArpfen97 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Bei mir in der umgebung gibt es 2 Brauereien aber ich kauf mir mein Weizen in der Mühle aber jetzt ist immer noch nicht geklärt wie viel kg ich brauch.

mfg KAprfen97


----------



## Jack2jack (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Weißt du denn wieviel Futter du beim Stippen so benötigst und ab welcher Menge du die Fische überfüttert hast?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## KArpfen97 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

ICh möchte auf Karpfen damit füttern.Ich hab noch ne frage kann ich auch Popcorn mais nehem anstatt HArtmais oder ist das das gleiche.

mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Jack2jack (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

War mir schon klar, ist aber auch egal.....

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## KArpfen97 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Kann mir keiner sagen wie viel kg ich brauch in einem see mit 1,5 ha und karpfen im durchschnitt von 3-6 kg aber es gibt auch 10-15 kg karpfen.

mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Lostparadise (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner sagen wie viel kg ich brauch in einem see mit 1,5 ha und karpfen im durchschnitt von 3-6 kg aber es gibt auch 10-15 kg karpfen.
> 
> mfg KArpfen97


 
Das kann dir keiner genau sagen.... Du musst die Weißfische auch mit einbeziehen.... Wenn du Brachsenschwärme hast, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus....


----------



## MoselBarbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

so viel wie möglich und so wenig wie nötig. musst du für dein gewässer selber rausfinden. kommt auch auf den fischbesatz in deinem gewässer an. probier doch einfach mal und du wirst sehen, das pendelt sich von selbst ein wenn du ein wenig erfahrung an dem gewässer gesammelt hast.


----------



## Dunraven (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Darum ja die Frage von Jack2jack.....
Wieviel Futter benötigst du beim Stippen und ab welcher Menge hast Du die Fische überfüttert?

Die Menge die Du beim Stippen benötigst ist zu wenig, denn dann sind die ja nicht satt. 

Die die Du brauchst um sie satt zu machen ist Punkt 1, denn die brauchst Du erstmal damit die eben satt sind. Sind die Satt, dann folgt Punkt 2, die Menge die dann für die Karpfen gebraucht wird. 

Zusammen ergibt das die Menge die Du eben brauchst. Menge 1 damit die Karpfen überhaupt noch was über haben wenn die Weißfische satt sind, Menge 2 um eben die Karpfen an den Platz zu locken und zu halten.

Wenn Du einfach mal davon ausgehst das Du 1,5 Kg zum sättigen brauchst, und dann nochmal 2 Kg für die Karpfen, dann hast Du Deine Menge. Das sind jetzt einfach mal Zahlen, aber damit kannst Du ja mal anfangen zu probieren. Dann merkst Du ob Du mehr brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## KArpfen97 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Ok ich nehm einfach mal 2,5 kg mit. Kann ich für Mais auch Popcorn mais nehmen ???

mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Dunraven (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Keine Ahnung, aber seit wann ist Popcorn-Mais so billig? 
Bei meinem Beispiel kam 3,5 Kg raus, aber nehmen wir mal Deine 2,5 Kg. Wie lange vorher willst Du füttern, 4 Tage? Das sind also 10 Kg. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung was Popcorn-Mais kostet aber ich würde normal aus Kostengründen einen 25 Kg Sack nehmen. Keine Ahnung wieviel der genau kostet, 5 Euro oder 10 Euro? Bin der Meinung ein Kumpel sagte er habe 5 Euro gezahlt, selbst wenn nicht, dann kann der Mais auch nicht mehr kosten als 50 Cent das Kilo. Popcorn-Mais ist vermutlich teurer würde ich sagen.


----------



## KArpfen97 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Weizen*

Ích hab schon mal nach mais geschaut aber da hatten die nur 25 kg aber halt gestückelt.Kann ich das auch nehmen. Ich will bzw. kann nicht ich möchte das wenn ich dort ankomm füttern immerhin bin ich dort 3-4 tage.

mfg KArpfen97


----------

